# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Wesolych Swiat!

## Wowik

Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytacz

----------


## kamka

[quote=Wowik]Pozdrawiam wszystkich [color=red]czytelnik

----------


## Wowik

Wszystkim kt

----------

